# umass attached to scbus but no device node



## denverh (Dec 15, 2019)

Hello,

I have several microcontroller boards that are supposed to appear as storage devices when attached, but don't.  This is what I get from dmesg when I plug one of them in:

```
ugen1.3: <Adafruit Industries LLC PyPortal> at usbus1
umodem0 on uhub1
umodem0: <CircuitPython CDC control> on usbus1
umodem0: data interface 1, has no CM over data, has no break
umass3 on uhub1
umass3: <CircuitPython Mass Storage> on usbus1
umass3:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass3:5:3: Attached to scbus5
uaudio0 on uhub1
uaudio0: <CircuitPython Audio> on usbus1
uaudio0: No playback.
uaudio0: No recording.
uaudio0: MIDI sequencer.
uaudio0: No HID volume keys found.
ums2 on uhub1
ums2: <CircuitPython HID> on usbus1
ums2: 16 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=2
```
These boards all work they way they should on Linux, and none of them do on either 11.3 or a fresh install of 12.1.  Is there any way to figure out what might be needed to get them working properly on FreeBSD?

Regards,

Denver


----------



## denverh (Dec 15, 2019)

I just noticed that if I wait a few extra minutes I get some additional information from dmesg:

```
(da3:umass-sim3:3:0:0): got CAM status 0x44
(da3:umass-sim3:3:0:0): fatal error, failed to attach to device
g_access(944): provider da3 has error 6 set
g_access(944): provider da3 has error 6 set
g_access(944): provider da3 has error 6 set
g_access(944): provider da3 has error 6 set
g_access(944): provider da3 has error 6 set
```
I'll have to see if I can figure out what CAM status 0x44 means.


----------



## denverh (Dec 15, 2019)

Unless I'm mistaken, that CAM status 0x44 means "CCB request completed with an error" plus "The DEV queue is frozen w/this err".  Not very helpful for me.  Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,

Denver


----------

